# Internet by Nokia 7610



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a Nokia 7610 Phone with a GSM 32K Hutch connectionâ€¦â€¦ I want use it to connect to Internet through my computerâ€¦â€¦ i have in stalled the nokia pssuite on my conputer..... computer detects it on usb port.... but now what???? how can I connect to the net???? is it going the provide as fast connection as CDMA???

I use windows XP SP2.........

Pls me out


----------



## theraven (Sep 2, 2004)

ask ur service provider to hel u out here
they need to activate the service first


----------



## curvenger (Sep 2, 2004)

active GSM or GPRS or whatever from the provider i.e hutch and get help from there


----------



## jassalmithu (Sep 6, 2004)

2 conditions req for a 200kbps connection
1:If u r living in LUDHIANA or CHANDIGARH , as i do
2.If ur phone supports EDGE

then get a connection frm airtel and activate EDGE over it with just a monthly rental of rs. 600 this service is currently available in only LUDHIANA or CHANDIGARH and speed is blazingly fast 200kilo bytes per second not bits


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 7, 2004)

I am from Kolkata....... 7610 does support EDGE....... but my service provider says i need use DKU-5 Data cable....... as i use a DKU-2 USB data cable...... they said that is why i am not getting the speed..... is it true????

Computer does show 460.8Kbps of connection Speed...... but i get only 1.5 to 2.0 Kbps of download speed......... 

what will be the best nokia phone to use as a data phone.........


----------



## doom_marine (Sep 7, 2004)

could you tell how you connected it to the system and got the connection

Well i don't think the the 7610 supports EDGE 

personally i have tried to connect my phone to the comp for net access for a long time and Airtel Coustomer Care has no idea how to do it from kerala


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2004)

doom_marine try this

Atcivate ur GPRS.......... Install the cable driver on ur computer......... DKU-2 or DKU-5 what ever cable u r using.......... go to control panel..... u will see nokia modem option...... now make a new dial-up cnection by using this nokia USB (in case of DKU-2) or COM Port (in case of DKU-5) modem.......

in that connection user name is 91xxxxxxxxxx (xxxxxxxxxx is ur phone number) & in airtel the dial up number is *99***1#......... 

try this u will able to log on to the net....... & let me know whatever happnes.......


----------

